# Racing Wheel?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I dont know if any of you have one, but yeah those racing wheels you plug into your PS2, computer, etc. Do they make driving games a lot easier, or are they not worth it?
I usually use a joystick for most driving games, but yeah a racing wheel is interesting right now


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have only had experiance with a couple of PC ones in the past. You get what you pay for.....the $69 ones are not very good but the $300 plus ones can be amazing if properly calibrated and with the right game. The better ones have sturdy foot pedals and a shifter.... It does not make the games easier, just more realistic.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Depending on the games available, it is a MUST to get that realistic experience. Driving cars with joysticks is just not the way it was meant to be. I just finally got a wheel for my Xbox 360 on Friday. I had not gotten one simply because there were no driving games worth getting it for. They just came out with two games though. Dirt and Nascar '08. 

I have not gotten into the Nascar enough yet to give a real good opinion but the Dirt game is awesome. Without the wheel and pedals it would be half the game though.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i find that the steering wheel will untill you get use to it mess tyour hole game up but when you do get the hang of it its pretty fun and if you got ps2 then gran turisimo will be perfect with the wheel loads of fun


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah I have the gran turismo games. I think I should invest in one of these, thanks! Although, I dont think I will be able to afford a 300$ and up one haha, Im probably stuck to sub 100$ ones.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

If you ask me there's no other way to play racing games. I always liked them, but when I bought my first racing wheel (15 years ago!) I was totally hooked.

The NFS franchise has ruined me. I didn't like the last one though (Carbon). I'm still completely hooked on Most Wanted however.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

do you have most wanted for pc? if so, want to have a match?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got the Microsoft wireless wheel and used it to it's fullest with Forza 2. Dirt was a little tougher to get setup just because dirt racing is a little looser overall.

No urge to get Nascar 08', it's getting mixed reviews.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I've got the Microsoft wireless wheel and used it to it's fullest with Forza 2. Dirt was a little tougher to get setup just because dirt racing is a little looser overall.
> 
> No urge to get Nascar 08', it's getting mixed reviews.


the little I have played Nascar I would have to say it is nothing like Dirt. But I need to really explore it more.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Playseats Evolution*

I just ordered this to enhance the experience, will sure beat driving from the couch.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just ordered this to enhance the experience, will sure beat driving from the couch.


I've almost pulled the trigger on one of those 5 time now...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you wait a few weeks I will let you know if it's worth the coin


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just ordered this to enhance the experience, will sure beat driving from the couch.


that is just amazing...:rockon:

Drool


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If the seat works out good I plan to add a pair of Aura Pro Bass Shakers to it. This will give you that rumble.

Power handling: 50 watts RMS/75 watts max. (per SHAKER)

100 watts RMS/150 watts max. (PAIR)


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

hope you have surround sound and an hdtv for that thing. 

I'd like to buy a midrange racing wheel when I eventually buy forza 2 (first I gotta buy the 360 and nhl 08 )


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Indeed, already have the surround and the 1080 dpi HDTV


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess this is your next course of action then:

http://www.defense.gov/transformation/images/photos/2006-11/Hi-rez/061128-F-5588D-151.jpg


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you imagine that. Some of these simulators they have out there are unreal. There is a racing one, I think it is called GT something, Goes for about $22,000 USF. They have them at the racing events all the time. Will have to wait for the lottery to kick in for that.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

haha that would be sweet...


but dude...for that money, you may as well buy a decent car, upgrade, and actually race it at a track!!! haha!


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> I guess this is your next course of action then:
> 
> http://www.defense.gov/transformatio...-5588D-151.jpg


or...an actual vehicle


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Indeed, but if I hit the lottery I can have it all. For now I will settle for the xbox 360 and that driving seat


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the logitech driving force pro, use it with GP Legends, GT Legends etc it is great :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Scott, Did you get your seat yet?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes I did, for the money I highly recommend it. Takes the driving games to an all new level.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes I did, for the money I highly recommend it. Takes the driving games to an all new level.


Where did you buy it from?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it from Maxwho. There was free shipping on it but I had it delivered to my office in Michigan. Not sure what the deal would be to Canada. They were the cheapest of all the places I could find, plus they did not charge for delivery. ** Note that if you are going to use it with an Xbox 360 you will need this adaptor plate. http://store.videogamecentral.com/playseat-evolution-xbox360-wheel-plate-adapter.html

http://www.maxwho.com/

The Evolution is the latest one out.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I got it from Maxwho. There was free shipping on it but I had it delivered to my office in Michigan. Not sure what the deal would be to Canada. They were the cheapest of all the places I could find, plus they did not charge for delivery. ** Note that if you are going to use it with an Xbox 360 you will need this adaptor plate. http://store.videogamecentral.com/playseat-evolution-xbox360-wheel-plate-adapter.html
> 
> http://www.maxwho.com/
> 
> The Evolution is the latest one out.


They don't ship to Canada.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You can have it delivered to my office and I will bring it back to Canada, then ship it to you.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Reminds me of the Chair from the 40 year old virgin.
Awesome.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I now have the playseat as well. It definately takes driving games to the next level.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here it is:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic, I really enjoy mine. :rockon2:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow...that is just plain awesome...

I have 1 broken ps2 controller and one working one...thats it


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i personally think that the wheel is a lot more fun to play than the stick... since you actually do turning movements and step on the peddals. 

i find that playing racing games at arcades are a lot more fun than games on concoles and computers. 

if you drop by and arcade see:

Maximum Tune 2 or 3

you actually get to change gears when you play manual.


----------

